# Egg Production . . . .



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

. . . . should go back to normal again starting about 15 minutes ago lol. Black rat snake measures exactly 60" long.





My wife noticed the chickens were acting frightened so she peeked in the top of the coop and saw it. This darn thing smelled like a moccasin - I never heard of a moccasin eating chicken eggs but I was convinced this was one until the second I got a good look at its head through the straw. Never met a rat snake before this one that stank like a moccasin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2014)

Ugly looking too ! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like you got yourself the makings of a nice belt there.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

man that's a long sucker. I would of clobber it too


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

It's actually a beautiful snake - except that it was eatsing our eggs. Well it was beautiful before I took the hoe to it anyway. It was raising up in the coop in a cobra-like fashion ready to do battle, so I retrieved my Mark I and plugged it in the head but that didn't kill it, so i had to rake him out and beat him to death. Broke the fiberglass handle on the hoe doing it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2014)

Bummer on the hoe, but can't stand an egg-eating snake! Somehow we've been lucky and haven't had snakes in our chicken coop in the last couple of years. Anyone got some wood I can knock on?


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 2, 2014)

I've heard snake tastes like chicken??


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

getting a coop started in a week out back . the dam yotes got the neighbors last year ate one of my cats. im going to kill those little bastards theres a pack of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2014)

Get'em, Duck! Get one of bearmanRic's yote calls!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

I got a bunch of rics awesome calls im going to be waiting for them scoundralls. there getting some double ot buck in the head. THERE DONE when they show up again . the ol duck like that cat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2014)

I had 2 coyotes in my yard years ago when I was livin in cali. They took my cat right off the front porch and killed her. I only had my bow at the time, but one of the bastids got away with an arrow in it's butt! The other I pinned in his eye ball. He made it 2' and dropped. I hate em as much as spiders.

Snakes are cool to me. But anything that is a pest has gotta go.....Kevin, you need a machete next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree - I do have a very cool machete my dad brought back from the P.I. when we lived in Japan but I don't use t because it has an ebony handle on it and I don't want to break it swinging it at a snake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 2, 2014)

someone make kevin one of those snake charmer flutes a turbin and a club

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Apr 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ?.. but that didn't kill it, so i had to rake him out and beat him to death. Broke the fiberglass handle on the hoe doing it.


The visual is hilarious...but glad you got him.

I'm far from a snake expert, but living on the edge of woods and having it around us serves us a steady supply of similar looking "black snakes". Not sure how correct that is, but the amusing thing is that it typically takes habitat in an abandoned bird house in our drive. Often we see it just sunning itself on the 'porch' of the birdhouse, but have also watched it shed skin a couple times. I've been told it may help keep the population of copperheads down, which we do see from time to time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2014)

I never kill a snake as long as it isn't venomous or isn't eating our eggs. They help keep the rat and mice population down. I don't really even like to kill venomous snakes but I never can help myself because I'm afraid if I don't get it while I got the chance it'll get one of my family members. Thankfully I rarely see a venomous snake here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's actually a beautiful snake - except that it was eatsing our eggs. Well it was beautiful before I took the hoe to it anyway. It was raising up in the coop in a cobra-like fashion ready to do battle, so I retrieved my Mark I and plugged it in the head but that didn't kill it, so i had to rake him out and beat him to death. Broke the fiberglass handle on the hoe doing it.


Reminds me of the chunky cave woman in the BC cartoon. I can just see Kevin whopping away on that poor snake!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2014)

Last night at 11:00 I decided to check the coop because egg production had fallen off again. I couldn't believe my eyes. The two chickens and these two snakes were all cozied up like one happy family. One of the chickens was literally sitting on top of one of the coiled snakes as if it was nesting on it. If I didn't see it I wouldn't have believed it. I got so pissed off I didn't bother retrieving a pistol I started grabbing snakes and cutting heads off right then and there. I didn't even get bit. I wouldn't have cared I been bitten by non venomous snakes before it doesn't even hurt much . . . .





I assume there's more snakes to come well I might need to put a mongoose in the coop at this rate.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## APBcustoms (May 19, 2014)

I cant help but laugh at that.


----------



## Tclem (May 19, 2014)

They were getting cozy so the chickens wouldn't go crazy


----------



## Wildthings (May 19, 2014)

Look at all the pen blanks wasting away in that yard!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 19, 2014)

So, are those snakes now warning signs for any future snakes that decide to try to get in?


----------



## barry richardson (May 19, 2014)

Maybe they hypnotized the chickens, like cobras do by moving back and forth in front of their prey....


----------



## Kenbo (May 20, 2014)

How long are each of these snakes Kevin. They look huge in the picture. The biggest thing I have around my house is a worm.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2014)

I didn't measure them Ken but between 4.5 and 5' long . . . before the surgery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (May 22, 2014)

you don't have rattlers where you live kevin? Like you I don't mind snakes as long as they aren't a pest! LOL picturing you ripping snakes out and beheading them is priceless.


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2014)

Jeff supposedly we have rattlers here in our county but I never seen one personally. If we have them here they are far and few between. Less than an hour west though and you start getting into rattler country big time.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

Introducing the Molokai Anti-Egg-Theft device. A simple but highly effective system that cuts (literally) off the ability for snakes to steal your breakfast orbs . . . . 



 

This one nearly got away from me. He got out of the coop before I could grab him and so I had to step on him. He bit my shoe, but I had my Molokai unsheathed before he knew what hit him. I just cut his head off on the ground. Need to dress the blade probably I think dirt is hard on a blade lol. Thanks Tom for helping save our eggs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

Have you had this many snakes in coop before? Seems like you have been killin snakes pretty regular. Looks like a quite effective way to get rid of them but I must say(I cannot stand snakes) You get one helluva lot closer then I would- Think 12 guage- that would be my preferred method of disposal. Damn quick and dirty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

I never seen snakes this frequently. Maybe it is normal I don't know. But we have had chickens I guess about 4 years, and we only started getting attacked like this, this year. And look at this latest guy - I guess it is an actual chicken snake not a rat snake like the others. So it isn't like just one family and offsrping it is at least 2 species zeroing in on our last chicken. We only have one chicken left. I think we had 7 at one time but another died a couple weeks ago so we only get an egg a day now - can't afford snakes stealing it!

I think we gonna get some new chicks when TS stocks them again. Thinking about getting some ducks too. I thnk the ducks will run the snakes off???


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I never seen snakes this frequently. Maybe it is normal I don't know. But we have had chickens I guess about 4 years, and we only started getting attacked like this, this year. And look at this latest guy - I guess it is an actual chicken snake not a rat snake like the others. So it isn't like just one family and offsrping it is at least 2 species zeroing in on our last chicken. We only have one chicken left. I think we had 7 at one time but another died a couple weeks ago so we only get an egg a day now - can't afford snakes stealing it!
> 
> I think we gonna get some new chicks when TS stocks them again. Thinking about getting some ducks too. I thnk the ducks will run the snakes off???



I do not know about ducks but I have seen geese kill a garter snakes -but man they were a lot smaller. PS- these damn geese were mean. Seems strange they would just all of a sudden show up- not that I know a damn thing about snakes-other Then I do not like them. I bet they will like eating baby chicks............
PS what happened to the chickens?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> PS what happened to the chickens?



The dogs got out and killed 2 of them. Cougar got 1 and another 1 just disappeared (cougar or coyote probably) and 2 just up and died. It's a hard life being a chicken around here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The dogs got out and killed 2 of them. Cougar got 1 and another 1 just disappeared (cougar or coyote probably) and 2 just up and died. It's a hard life being a chicken around here.



I did not realize you had cougars- but considering they are within a 1/4 mile of us it stands to reason you would have them. Did you see it or just the tracks. 
gramps used to have chickens and between the skunks, weasels, owls coyotes-etc.- they were tough to protect. In the end any that the critters did not get Grandma got with her trusty hatchet.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 30, 2014)

Peacocks will kill all snakes.  And I donkey will chase off all coyotes and for the cougars 12 gauge buckshot


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 30, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> and for the cougars



a glass of wine

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

I forgot about the skunk - a skunk got one of them so maybe we had 8 at one time. I posted about it I think but we went out one day and a chicken had been beheaded and we were puzzled because the couagrs take them so do they coyotes - called my dad and told him what happened he said skunks will tear the head off like that. Cougars and yotes only get them when they do not come back at night - on rare occasionas for whatever reasons - one or more of them would not come back to the coop at night and that was usually their undoing.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Introducing the Molokai Anti-Egg-Theft device. A simple but highly effective system that cuts (literally) off the ability for snakes to steal your breakfast orbs . . . .
> 
> View attachment 54521
> 
> This one nearly got away from me. He got out of the coop before I could grab him and so I had to step on him. He bit my shoe, but I had my Molokai unsheathed before he knew what hit him. I just cut his head off on the ground. Need to dress the blade probably I think dirt is hard on a blade lol. Thanks Tom for helping save our eggs.


Lol. You made me laugh big time. Nice catch and i like to see my knife used. I kind of think that your wife has taken that knife to be used in kitchen.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I kind of think that your wife has taken that knife to be used in kitchen.



I didn't tell her what knife I used or she would never touch it lol. She is like Mike in that regard - no likey the snakes.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't tell her what knife I used or she would never touch it lol. She is like Mike in that regard - no likey the snakes.


I am not afraid of the snakes, more afraid of the ticks..... or sharks (yes, i dive almost every day)


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin, get you some of those plastic laying eggs and put them in the nest and around the chicken house. When the snake eats one of those it will give it a case of indigestion it want be able to get over. Can you imagine trying to poop one of those!!! A fence charger will take care of the rest of the critters.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

We did put out some fake eggs Robert but the snakes have never eaten one. I think our snakes went to egg ID school or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I never kill a snake as long as it isn't venomous or isn't eating our eggs. They help keep the rat and mice population down. I don't really even like to kill venomous snakes but I never can help myself because I'm afraid if I don't get it while I got the chance it'll get one of my family members. Thankfully I rarely see a venomous snake here.


We don't have venomous snakes here, it gets too cold for them in the winter. I will take a little -20 over snakes any day.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2014)

My farmer neighbor said to get a bunch of Guinea hens....they kill snakes in a pack. One occupies the snake the others peck it to death. He said he has not seen any snakes around his farm in years since he had got them. 
But, the downside is they are a noisy bunch...


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 1, 2014)

Guys for sure, where I live that is supper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 1, 2014)

Along with a nice full coke bottle of fresh frogs! MMMM


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> View attachment 54650 Guys for sure, where I live that is supper!



Where you live, some snakes get large enough to have YOU for dinner. 

Is that one shown a 2-stepper of some sort?


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Where you live, some snakes get large enough to have YOU for dinner.
> 
> Is that one shown a 2-stepper of some sort?




For sure there are some big snakes around here. Some nasty ones too. Cobras and the like. My security guard caught a baby cobra last week around my factory and had it in a bucket for a while till I told him to get rid of it. 

This one and the frogs were foraged by the neighbor lady one evening. No idea what kind of snake this is. Snakes end up in a soup/stew which is pretty tasty. The frogs, if they are large, either get fried or also put in the soup. The small ones just get mashed up whole (raw) with chili, onion and garlic into kind of a thick paste and eaten with sticky rice. I eat the snake but pass on the frog paste, a little concerned with parasites on that one!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> This one and the frogs were foraged by the neighbor lady one evening. No idea what kind of snake this is. Snakes end up in a soup/stew which is pretty tasty. The frogs, if they are large, either get fried or also put in the soup. The small ones just get mashed up whole (raw) with chili, onion and garlic into kind of a thick paste and eaten with sticky rice.




I ate all kinds of things in Japan like that - more than I can remember. All I know is my taste buds long for those days -- but it's the whole experience isn't it? The smell, taste, visual, the sounds of the people (and THEIR smell!) and the countryside (and the busy metros) and the nature and YES even the zen vibration. It does exist. We have it here too but it just isn't the same. I really envy you Neil - you are living a life most members here can't imagine. Thailand is not Japan and vice versa but there's a commonality there more so than most of us here know. Good on you mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 3, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> My farmer neighbor said to get a bunch of Guinea hens....they kill snakes in a pack. One occupies the snake the others peck it to death. He said he has not seen any snakes around his farm in years since he had got them.
> But, the downside is they are a noisy bunch...


Those things make good watch dogs too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> a glass of wine



I just now got this lol. I scratched my head when I first read it. But when I was looking at my latest alerts I saw your post again and noticed the way cool and the funny icon so I figured it must have a a meaning. When I saw that the way coool and funny were from doc and rip I started thinking it had to have a ribaldry sort of meaning then it all suddenly hit me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bwahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I just now got this lol. I scratched my head when I first read it. But when I was looking at my latest alerts I saw your post again and noticed the way cool and the funny icon so I figured it must have a a meaning. When I saw that the way coool and funny were from doc and rip I started thinking it had to have a ribaldry sort of meaning then it all suddenly hit me!


Ha. It just seemed fitting


----------

